# Walmart door dash changes ?



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi I just noticed door dash Walmart runs showing multiple drops , Has anyone else determined if this is worth it or not worth it ?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Try it
Looks like 30 minutes of driving time by mile at 30 mph
4 stops at 10 minutes?
1:10
Pickup time ?
Sure looks like a money loser to me
(although it’s very good for the community)
Is there a tip in there anywhere?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

wallae said:


> Try it
> Looks like 30 minutes of driving time by mile at 30 mph
> 4 stops at 10 minutes?
> 1:10
> ...


Not sure if the tip policy has changed but last time I took a Walmart run a year ago the tips were not included but sometimes customers added a tip afterwards if they wanted to.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I just do pax and know my avg tips is 10%
Great tips (From very few people)
I sure don’t count on them


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Several months ago I tried picking up for Walmart for the first time, after checking in, I sat in my car for 20 minutes along side a row of other cars waiting for Walmart to load the trunks. There was no urgency by the Walmart staff and things moved at a snail’s pace. I canceled and after reading all the negative feedback from other DD drivers I’ve never accepted from them again.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

The same thing happened to me .


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

😂😂


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

I don’t do Doortrash, but do they combine Walmart orders with food delivery orders to the driver? Like, if somebody wanted only to do delivery orders for restaurants, is there a way the driver can ignore and/or have the option of un-selecting Walmart orders without showing on their screen?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Strong pass. Unless you like spending 2 hours waiting for groceries 
And yes stacked orders . there still 4 or so bucks each . Not worth it .
4 drop offs .By the time you get one of those orders done for 16 or 17 ill have 7 orders finished in the same amount of time 
7orders i expect to earn 40 to 50 dollars . I can do 3 orders in a hour if i cherry pick


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Mota-Driven said:


> I don't do Doortrash, but do they combine Walmart orders with food delivery orders to the driver? Like, if somebody wanted only to do delivery orders for restaurants, is there a way the driver can ignore and/or have the option of un-selecting Walmart orders without showing on their screen?


The only way I found to deal with Walmart is to continually decline them one by one . after the 6th decline in a row yesterday , The computer finally gave me a KFC run. Otherwise it was 100% Walmart pings one after another nonstop I believe one of the reasons the computer also does that is because there is a Walmart 1 mile from my house.



kingcorey321 said:


> Strong pass. Unless you like spending 2 hours waiting for groceries
> And yes stacked orders . there still 4 or so bucks each . Not worth it .
> 4 drop offs .By the time you get one of those orders done for 16 or 17 ill have 7 orders finished in the same amount of time
> 7orders i expect to earn 40 to 50 dollars . I can do 3 orders in a hour if i cherry pick


Definitely have to agree with you.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> The only way I found to deal with Walmart is to continually decline them one by one . after the 6th decline in a row yesterday , The computer finally gave me a KFC run. Otherwise it was 100% Walmart pings one after another nonstop I believe one of the reasons the computer also does that is because there is a Walmart 1 mile from my house.
> 
> 
> Definitely have to agree with you.


I declined about 50 offers today ! I did accept 10 with dd total .And 6 with gh .
Freaking walmart .They send the same trash over and over . Wlamrt 4 dollars 9 miles . 
I will never do a walmart . My rating was some how up in the 60s amazing idk how . Its now 7 percent .


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

I don’t blame you , gh is better in my area , no Walmart’s or 7-11 runs .


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

I spoke with DD support a while back about not sending me pings for Walmart pickups, DD said they can’t program it on their end but If I go to each individual Walmart and get taken off their database for pickup drivers that should stop the requests. I haven’t done that yet, but if I do I’ll report back with the results.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

DJJoeyZ said:


> Several months ago I tried picking up for Walmart for the first time, after checking in, I sat in my car for 20 minutes along side a row of other cars waiting for Walmart to load the trunks. There was no urgency by the Walmart staff and things moved at a snail's pace. I canceled and after reading all the negative feedback from other DD drivers I've never accepted from them again.


Ironically, this is exactly my experience.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> I declined about 50 offers today ! I did accept 10 with dd total .And 6 with gh .
> Freaking walmart .They send the same trash over and over . Wlamrt 4 dollars 9 miles .
> I will never do a walmart . My rating was some how up in the 60s amazing idk how . Its now 7 percent .


Almost all Walmart deliveries have multiple drop offs. So, each drop off will take 1% off your acceptance.
It isn't 1 Walmart = 1%
1 Walmart with 4 drop offs = 4%

I got to 0% the other day.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Almost all Walmart deliveries have multiple drop offs. So, each drop off will take 1% off your acceptance.
> It isn't 1 Walmart = 1%
> 1 Walmart with 4 drop offs = 4%
> 
> I got to 0% the other day.


Congrads on that zero .I am trying my best .
Some drivers here are in the high 90s .Total idiots driving those 2 and 3 dollar offers .
I show them my rating and there faces drop


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Congrads on that zero .I am trying my best .
> Some drivers here are in the high 90s .Total idiots driving those 2 and 3 dollar offers .
> I show them my rating and there faces drop


Here ya go!!
Since then, I am back up to 25%, since there is no where else to go but up.
My completion rate has gone to 100% too.
My On Time has been stuck at 98% for 500-600 deliveries now, even though I have no new lates.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

DJJoeyZ said:


> I spoke with DD support a while back about not sending me pings for Walmart pickups, DD said they can't program it on their end but If I go to each individual Walmart and get taken off their database for pickup drivers that should stop the requests. I haven't done that yet, but if I do I'll report back with the results.


I hope the customer service agent wasn't giving you the runaround


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

see I was told the exact opposite by DD CS. They told me that nothing can be done....


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

smithers54 said:


> see I was told the exact opposite by DD CS. They told me that nothing can be done.... I think sometimes different reps will give you different answers but in general I think they wont do it .


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

All of those are less than five dollars an order, hard pass on those, and it will take you more than 30 minutes because you have to unload all their goddamn groceries onto their front porch and then pray they leave you a tip


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Definitely a turn off


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

DJJoeyZ said:


> I spoke with DD support a while back about not sending me pings for Walmart pickups, DD said they can't program it on their end but If I go to each individual Walmart and get taken off their database for pickup drivers that should stop the requests. I haven't done that yet, but if I do I'll report back with the results.


Do you mean store can black list you as a dasher for that store?



kingcorey321 said:


> Congrads on that zero .I am trying my best .
> Some drivers here are in the high 90s .Total idiots driving those 2 and 3 dollar offers .
> I show them my rating and there faces drop


I just found DD keeps their promise. If you refer a qualified driver, you get paid. 
Some ppl are working to get paid the referral bonus, they will take any offer as many as possible as they all adds up to 280 deliveries.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ntcindetroit said:


> Do you mean store can black list you as a dasher for that store?
> 
> 
> I just found DD keeps their promise. If you refer a qualified driver, you get paid.
> Some ppl are working to get paid the referral bonus, they will take any offer as many as possible as they all adds up to 280 deliveries.


I used to get those with lyft.
All rides were 7 dollars min. I was happy to take those 3 dollar fares . Half mile perfect lets go !


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I Stopped getting total wine orders so I think I got blacklisted. employee told me to check for cart. I did manager got mad. Then one id was expired and the other for some reason wouldn't take manually. took the order back to the store and the store wanted me to use my ID ummm no... asked dd and they said that stores can't do that......somehow I disagree. haven't got a ping from them since...….it was my money maker
.


----------

